# HEY andybody want to talk about...ANYTHING



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

well i didn't really know what to call this topic so i just deciced to talk about ANYTHING please i'm kinda tired chati'n about IBS anybody have any topic starters i'm up for anything














~celle*


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

hello celle how are u? its me.please talk to me i am bord about talking about ibs to.Hi how r u this is taylors best friend again i am going to her restaront i don't really know how to spell.So how r u i am doing good.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

hey i'm on now, but i'm watching a movie at the same time, with my friend! anyway whats up??~celle


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey I am on right now. Its 925 in the mornin. Well i was wonduring why aren't u talking to me? I am so so so sorry. I was being mean. My dog just got lose.It is sososso cold.This lady was being mean to our dog. It was not very nice of her. She was just worried about her dog.I think that lady is mean.Well my hands are bloody red, for the coldness.but my dog is very nice.You just can't run.Only if he is lose.Yesterday my dog got out.his name is rocky. He is 1 in a half yaers old.yesterday i had bad cranmps yesterday. I had them at 1235 in the mornin. Cranmps are what I call ibs. but in a short way. there not the ones when u get your period. I have not gotin it yet.Well I got to go. see ya later. bye bye miss american pie. see u later. bye bye bye.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

hey celle i guess u don't want to talk. fine with me i will never come back on. byebye


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

no is wasn't that i didn't want to talk to you i went up to the mountains with my friends for spring break and there wasn't any computers up there! i just got back today and decided to come on anyway i'm sorry about your dog but it's good that you found him! about the cramps its just apart og IBS i guess something we all have to live threw. just try and make the best of it thats what i do and it seems to work! Good Luck~celle*


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

ohh by the way skater i need to tell you that i am in college. just so you now that i am older than you.~celle


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

How old are you Celle?


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

nikki*, i am 22 but i took a year off from school once a got out of high school.by the way i have a problem and i was wondering if you could help. my profile keeps changing and i won't do anything to it! one moment my icon will be a star and the next a piano player







it's not just that my age and hometown keep changing too! is there anything i can do i thought maybe someone was accidentally logging i as me but that seemed a little strange. If you can not help me with this problem i was wondering if you could give me name of someone that i might try and contact.thanks in advance.~celle


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

thanks for tellin me now, you could of told me before. Thats ok thought.


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

do u guys want to know how old i am ? nikki I am so so sorry.U guys are 11 years older than meso I am only 11 years old.


----------

